# Sticky  FAQ - Maestro Tuning Suite for 1.8T



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

This thread is an effort to organize the Maestro Knowledge Base into something useful.

Please do not post QUESTIONS into this thread. Post Answers, tidbits, corrections, and links to good threads that should be referenced along with a little blurb about them.

When this FAQ is finished I'm hoping it can become the one-stop-shop for new and experienced maestro users alike.

Running Maestro question thread on Vortex

Running Maestro question thread on Audizine

Unofficial Maestro Tuning Handbook on Vortex


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

post1


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

post 2


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

post 3


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

post 4


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

post 5


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

post 6


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

post 7


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Post 8


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Post 9


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Post 10


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Post 11


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Post 12


----------



## Alec's TT (Jan 28, 2013)

Does this mean it doesn't get a subforum?


----------



## FRANK_N (Jan 15, 2016)

It's great to see this stickied. Eurodyne is a terrific tool, but it's a pretty intimidating product at first. Looking forward to seeing how this goes.


----------



## vwturbowolf (Nov 28, 2003)

Groggory. Can I put post links from the maestro thread here and organize some info from the 200+page maestro thread.?


----------



## vwturbowolf (Nov 28, 2003)

Just going to post some things here to help get some info in one place for maestro


There is no base tune for this setup in the database
Awp/aww 
Stage 3 on 630cc injectors 
80mm throttle body

Solution:
Copy Alpha N and throttle angle vs. airflow maps to the 630cc stage 3 base tune from the 1000cc injectors 80mm tb tune for a solid starting point.

I got this info from dannybarone 


------------


----------



## bistduverrukte (Jun 21, 2016)

Hey all,
I have a 2003 a4 avant Quattro 1.8t
I am stage 1 with a stand alone Maestero Tuning suit 7 from Eurodyne. Im running a hallowed out car....and a catch can. Woot! My only other mods are 034 track mounts, snub, and tranny mounts along with the upgraded 034 PCV system and im installing a short throw shifter this weekend. I want to get some more power out of my current setup before I put in a new clutch and FMIC. 

My question is whether I can go to the junk yard and snatch up some injectors from a donor car ( ive heard mixed results on Hyndai Tiburon big green injectors) thatwould work well on the Eurodyne tune..... 

If so what is that donor car/injector size. 

and I'm Looking for a good DV to buy. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

bistduverrukte said:


> Hey all,
> I have a 2003 a4 avant Quattro 1.8t
> I am stage 1 with a stand alone Maestero Tuning suit 7 from Eurodyne. Im running a hallowed out car....and a catch can. Woot! My only other mods are 034 track mounts, snub, and tranny mounts along with the upgraded 034 PCV system and im installing a short throw shifter this weekend. I want to get some more power out of my current setup before I put in a new clutch and FMIC.
> 
> ...



there is a better thread than this.

If you're going to always be that cheap and focus on used parts, you're going to constantly have a ****ty running car. You don't need or will benefit from larger injectors. Get the clutch installed and properly broken in before you "go for more power" which in this case, all you can do is stg2 really once you have a turbo back exhaust and a quality FMIC and intake.


----------

